# Problems with my new car!!



## adam0801 (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi i wonder if anyone knows whats wrong with my car...
When it starts its fine sounds like its running a little fast but doesnt move so thats ok, But when i go to pull away it goes forward but when i put it to full throttle it cuts out why??? could anyone give any advice??
ok its a 1/10 car and has a .18 engine


----------



## wvracer (Mar 31, 2002)

sound like a dirty or warn out clutch if you are talking about a nitro car


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

adam0801 said:


> Hi i wonder if anyone knows whats wrong with my car...
> When it starts its fine sounds like its running a little fast but doesnt move so thats ok, But when i go to pull away it goes forward but when i put it to full throttle it cuts out why??? could anyone give any advice??


too "lean"? adjust your fuel mixture.. adjust high/low ends if you can.. possibly. clean fuel filter (if it has one), make sure your air filter is clean...

im not much of a nitro guy anymore...

hope that helps.

ps. what kinda car/truck, what size (1/10, 1/8?) and what kinda nitro engine?
would help some of us maybe troubleshoot a tad more.


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

to me it sounds to lean not getting gas


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

If you still have the manuel go back and reset all mixture screws back to original settings and go from there. But i agree with bojo,to lean


----------



## eupracer (Nov 17, 2004)

bojo said:


> to me it sounds to lean not getting gas


I agree, if its running at a high idle then its to lean you need to run it a little richer since fuel flow is what also cools the motor. I have never had a Nitro car/truck but I have planes. Try adjusting it and let us know. 

DJ Mansfield


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

Too much air in your mixture "lean" will cause a high idle. I don't know much about the nitro cars, but an air leak in a 2 stroke acts the same way. Make sure you don't have any leaks between the carb and engine, like a bad gasket.

Later, Bret


----------

